# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Privacidad en el foro

## Mago Miki

Hola,

Llevo tiempo en el foro, bastante más de lo que indica mis mensajes y mi fecha de ingreso, esto es debido a que como todos sin estar registrado podía leerlo y me servía para solucionar dudas sin ni siquiera plantearlas. 

Esta postura con el paso de tiempo proporcionalmente a mis aprendizajes en la magia ha ido cambiando. Me explico:

Creo que este foro es muy enriquecedor pero no sólo para magos si no para aprendices, el problema que veo es que también lo es para profanos que lo único que quieren saber es como se hace esto o lo otro y punto, quizás para satisfacer un interés personal de saberlo todo, quizás para fardar delante de los colegas, quizás destripar trucos por ahí, ....

Mi sugerencia a este foro es privatizar más el foro, es decir, es evidente que hay un área secreta pero es que me doy cuenta de que en la parte pública digamos se hablan de efectos y técnicas con una alegría que me deja alucinado. 

Creo que se debería filtrar a los usuarios de la siguiente manera por ejemplo:
- Usuarios sin registrar: Acceso a nuevos miembros y punto.
- Usuarios registrados: Acceso a libros, iniciación, historia de la magia, entrevistas, vídeos... y poquito más: Es decir un sitio donde se vea que los usuarios tienen interés y lo demuestren pero que no sse trate nada de efectos, técnicas ni nada. 
- Usuarios registrados avalados: Avalados por experiencia, por interés, avalados por otro usuario, etc: Áreas para cada disciplina quizás al nivel que hay ahora hablando sin dar muchos detalles pero que los que saben de que van les es suficiente
- Magos y avanzados en la magia: Area secreto + resto del foro evidentemente

Creo que esto filtraría los usuarios y dejaría fuera a los que sólo quieren saber trucos de los que queremos dedicarnos a esto por que nos encanta. 

Es una sugerencia, una opinión, me gustaría saber la vuestra. 

Un saludo,

PD: Perdonar si os molesta que un novatillo diga esto, sólo es mi opinión...

----------


## Pulgas

¿Molestia?, para nada. Se agradece el comentario, de verdad.

Como sabes, este foro pertenece a tiendamagia.com. Dentro de su filosofía está el hacer de él un lugar público, pero donde no se desvele en la zona abierta. Algo así como tratar de crear afición pero que resulte imprescindible el trabajo detrás para poder crecer como mago (incluso para "descubrir" lo que hay en y detrás de la magia).
Desde el equipo de moderación intentamos que no se desvelen secretos, ni efectos, ni técnicas. No siempre es sencillo (es un foro vivo que corre muy deprisa). Ahí está una parte importante de nuestro celo y de nuestro esfuerzo y, sinceramente, creo que no se nos escapan demasiadas cosas. Sinceramente, yo tengo mis dudas de que el "destripajuegos" acuda al foro para adquirir conocimientos. Lo tiene tan fácil en otras páginas, que andar traduciendo lo que es un FP, un HI, un emp++++ o un algoritmo, le supone un esfuerzo que nunca está dispuesto a dedicar. Para eso tiene el Google y la posibilidad de "encontrar" de manera más fácil.
Sin embargo, el que sí está algo interesado, termina leyendo con ganas y acaba (como tú) registrándose y aportando.
Por eso, aunque nos lo hemos planteado muchas veces, el foro sigue siendo abierto.
¿Se pueden estudiar otras fórmulas? Claro, para eso existen los foros, para debatir. Pero, por ahora, esta es la fórmula que más nos convence.
No sé si te he aclarado algo. Si no es así, ahí tienes el teclado y aquí estamos para seguir leyendo y escribiendo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Miki

Hola de nuevo, seguiré escribiendo  :Wink1: 

Entiendo que es un tema que como comentas habéis tratado en varias ocasiones como es lógico y comprendo el interés de tiendamagia, interés por otra parte que fomenta nuestras ganas de aprender y de asombrar a la gente que nos rodea pero es un peligro hacerlo tan a las claras.

Vale que aquí no se dicen efectos o técnicas (sonido de grillos  :Wink1: ) pero si se dice DL, FP, Flap o similares gracias a google tenemos la respuesta que aquí se apunta pero no se dice. El problema no es que se haga esto el problema es que se puede ver esto sin estar siquiera registrado!!! Eso no lo veo bien (y te lo dice uno que en su momento no estuvo registrado...) o más que verlo bien o mal, no lo comprendo. Yo creo que tiendamagia ha de saber y seguro que lo sabe al igual que lo sabéis todos que el que de verdad esté interesado en la magia se interesará por el foro y por comprar tal o cual efecto en la tienda. 

Otra cosa que me "duele también" es que muchos post son del tipo: "Oye este efecto o esta técnica o este truco que hace este tío en que libro está :Confused: ?? Y claro, se dice abiertámente pues en el Canuto pag 44 o en GEC 2 pag 140 o en el DVD de Faustino Palmero y honestamente que hacen muchos (por no decir todos) de los profanos :Confused:  Bajárselo de la mula o de donde sea y así no sólo tienen acceso a su respuesta si no ha muchas más que nunca practicarán pero que les vale para saber algo que no debieran "nunca" (decir nunca es arriesgado) saber. 

Y lo que digo es que este tipo de actuaciones están abiertas a todos los registrados y no registrados (y sigo pensando que no debiera ser).

Afortunadamente este es un foro que crece y enriquece y debido a eso hacer una busqueda de un efecto o desvelar un truco en google a veces (tristemente) te hace ir como primer resultado de búsqueda de google a algún post de magiapotagia y eso NO MOLA, porque muchas veces criticamos a los destripadores del youtube y no nos damos cuentas que aquí sin vídeos se hace a veces "el mismo daño" al truco o efecto.

Un saludo, 

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Entonces qué, ¿dejamos de decir dónde se pueden encontrar los juegos? ¿Por MP? ¿Y cómo sabes que el que te está preguntando no es el toca-pelotas de un mago y solo lo quiere para fastidiarlo? ¿Y si el día de mañana "necesito", porque es el efecto ideal para terminar una rutina, un juego... no puedo preguntar?

Es tan fácil registrarse en el foro que si no te dejasen leer sin estar registrad@ pues te registrarías, igual que si te bannean, lo único que no podrías hacer es opinar  :Neutral:  (bueno, y si tienes acceso al area secreta no la podrás ver). Pero por lo demás no cambiaría nada.

----------


## Mago Miki

> Entonces qué, ¿dejamos de decir dónde se pueden encontrar los juegos? ¿Por MP? ¿Y cómo sabes que el que te está preguntando no es el toca-pelotas de un mago y solo lo quiere para fastidiarlo? ¿Y si el día de mañana "necesito", porque es el efecto ideal para terminar una rutina, un juego... no puedo preguntar?
> 
> Es tan fácil registrarse en el foro que si no te dejasen leer sin estar registrad@ pues te registrarías, igual que si te bannean, lo único que no podrías hacer es opinar  (bueno, y si tienes acceso al area secreta no la podrás ver). Pero por lo demás no cambiaría nada.


*¿dejamos de decir dónde se pueden encontrar los juegos?*

Abiertamente donde se pueda leer sin estar registrado y sin llevar un tiempo en el foro en mi opinión SI

*¿Por MP?*

cada uno por essta opción es libre de hacer lo que quiera claro, será su responsabilidad.

*¿Y cómo sabes que el que te está preguntando no es el toca-pelotas de un mago y solo lo quiere para fastidiarlo?* 

Si el usuario lleva tiempo en el foro lo sabrías. 

*¿Y si el día de mañana "necesito", porque es el efecto ideal para terminar una rutina, un juego... no puedo preguntar?*

Sí claro!, pero no en una zona pública si no en una más restringida para usuarios que lleven un tiempo que lógicamente serán magos o gente que quiere serlo o bueno en el caso tuyo entiendo que por tu volumen de mensajes no tendrás problema para preguntar tal o cual cosa en el área secreta. 

_No olvidéis que esto es sólo una sugerencia para en mi opinión mejorar el foro, no quiero entrar en polémicas ni nada parecido así que cuando quieran los mods del foro dar por zanjado el tema, pues lo damos._

_Ahora bien, evidentemente yo acepto el foro tal cual lo planteáis._

Un saludo,

----------


## Ming

> *¿dejamos de decir dónde se pueden encontrar los juegos?*
> Abiertamente donde se pueda leer sin estar registrado y sin llevar un tiempo en el foro en mi opinión SI


¿Que lleves una temporada en un foro significa algo? :S




> *¿Por MP?*
> Cada uno por esta opción es libre de hacer lo que quiera claro, será su responsabilidad.


Si se respondiese por MP entonces el siguiente que lo buscase volvería a preguntar, y acabaría el foro con muchos más hilos que no dicen nada, más de los que ya hay  :O11: 




> *¿Y cómo sabes que el que te está preguntando no es el toca-pelotas de un mago y solo lo quiere para fastidiarlo?* 
> Si el usuario lleva tiempo en el foro lo sabrías.


Si el usuario hubiese comentado mucho puede que se pudiese... suponer, aun así no es demasiado difícil simular ser algo que no eres.




> *¿Y si el día de mañana "necesito", porque es el efecto ideal para terminar una rutina, un juego... no puedo preguntar?*
> Sí claro!, pero no en una zona pública si no en una más restringida para usuarios que lleven un tiempo que lógicamente serán magos o gente que quiere serlo o bueno en el caso tuyo entiendo que por tu volumen de mensajes no tendrás problema para preguntar tal o cual cosa en el área secreta.


La cantidad de mensajes no significa nada, y para ser del area secreta debes de tener un nivel que no tengo... y puede que nunca tenga. 




> *No olvidéis que esto es sólo una sugerencia para en mi opinión mejorar el foro, no quiero entrar en polémicas ni nada parecido así que cuando quieran los mods del foro dar por zanjado el tema, pues lo damos.*
> 
> *Ahora bien, evidentemente yo acepto el foro tal cual lo planteáis.*


Que manía con el rojo...  :O10: 

Miki, es un foro, no se que opinan los otros, pero considero que si eres usuario activo del foro y tienes una sugerencia para mejorarlo pues bienvenida sea. Por lo tanto se debería de considerar. ¿Qué se ha pensado ya mucho en esa opción? Ok. ¿Y?
Puede que esto quede cursi pero... Gracias por intentar hacer del foro un sitio mejor  :Smile1: 

Vale, muy cursi  :Oops:

----------


## M.David

Yo personalmente creo que es muy complicado cambiar la estructura del foro, además el que quiera enterarse de esto o lo otro lo va a acabar sabiendo, es cuestión de tiempo y de buscar en el sitio adecuado.

De todas formas si deberíamos tener más cuidado con lo que decimos, porque no es muy dificil entender que es un "emp****" leyendolo así...
Está claro que cualquier cambi de ese estilo traería mucho trabajo a los moderadores,así que se me ha ocurrido una idea(no se si es una paranoya...vosotros direis):

Un sistema que funcione por "avisos", si alguien revela algo se le da un aviso (siempre que se pueda entender que lo ha hecho sin darse cuenta), y cuando llegue a dos avisos en tres semanas ,una semana de baneo. (los datos de avisos y semanas son orientativos).

El problema de esto es que los moderadores tendrían que hacerlo todo,y para eso se podrían hacer unos "sub-moderadores" que sólo estén para dar esos avisos, o para notificarlo a los mods superiores. Se me ha ocurrido que esta labor no sería demasiado costosa haciéndola entre 4 personas.

Que os parece?
Quizás sea una tontería pero pero creo que así se solucionaría gran parte del problema.

----------


## Magnano

ya hay un sistema de targetitas o algo así, que cierto moderador me puso una por error y yo sin saberlo...

----------


## Ming

> Un sistema que funcione por "avisos", si alguien revela algo se le da un aviso (siempre que se pueda entender que lo ha hecho sin darse cuenta), y cuando llegue a dos avisos en tres semanas ,una semana de baneo. (los datos de avisos y semanas son orientativos).


¿A qué consideras revelar?

----------


## M.David

a hacer referencia a técnicas o juegos de manera que se pueda entender de que se está hablando sin tener cultura mágica.no?

----------


## Ming

_-¿Dónde puedo encontrar el juego *****?_
_-En..._

_-¿Dónde puedo encontrar el/la ***** (técnica)?_
_-En..._

_-Cómo haceis vosotros el/la ***** (técnica)._
_-Yo lo hago..._

Coñe, veo a la mayoría de usuarios banneados  :302: 
Considero que se debe de tener cuidado, sí, pero si se llevase a cabo este metodo serían los que saben más los que saldrían "perjudicados" y dejarían de escribir. Co*o, es que escribirían dos mensajes y serían banneados  :302: 
Se ha de decir que me haría mucha gracia verlos banneados, pero no por intentar ayudar.
 :Lol:

----------


## M.David

no ming! se puede ayudar a los demás usuarios, pero se puede:

-¿Dónde puedo encontrar el juego *****?
en el libro CF(por ejemplo)
en vez de en el ******* de ******, capítulo*****, pág*****, linea****.Me explico?

----------


## Ming

No le veo la diferencia, la verdad :S

¿Quieres que edite los ficheros que he colgado?

----------


## M.David

http://magiapotagia.com/showthread.p...161#post252161

Acabo de ver este post, creeis que alguien con poca o nada cultura mágica se enteraría de algo?
quizás puediera lograr entender alguna cosa, pero nada relevante. Es evidente que las cosas no levitan solas, entonces quizás pudiera deducir algo, pero sin importancia

----------


## Ming

A ver, si no sabes lo que es un HI es que eres tonto, y no lo digo para ofender a nadie, eh, pero yo le digo HI a alguien de mi familia y por desgracia como mínimo algo sacará, aunque solo sea la H y creerá también saber la I.

Ok, nada de HI. Qué otros temas debemos evitar.

----------


## M.David

pues que la gente profana no sabe que libro es el CF, pero si se dan todos los datos ++ ++++ es el recurso fácil.
no, no quiero que edites nada ming, sólo creo que se puede hacer mejor, y si el que pregunta no entiende, pues un privado puede ser la solución no?

----------


## Ming

¿Seguro? Y cómo sabes que a quien le mandas un MP no es un toca-co*ones?

Danos algunas pistas para poderlo hacer mejor  :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

ming que rebuscada eres, pues si tiene unos cuantos mensajes que tengan algo de contenido al menos

----------


## Ming

Ok... supongamos que estoy empezando, ¿ok? Que no tengo ni idea pero que quiero empezar bien.

_-¿Qué libro a parte del ESM puedo comprarme, quiero que sea de cartomagia por favor?_
_-El CF. (por ejemplo)_
_... Qué debe de ser eso... lo pongo en tiendamagia y no me sale nada._

Si por el contrario se dijese:
_-¿Dónde sale el ***** (juego)?_
_-En el CF._
_Ok, pues me voy al hilo donde hablan de libros y busco cual coinciden las siglas_  :Neutral: 

Dile a los que saben que si quieren ayudar que pierdan el tiempo buscando como escribir las cosas entre lineas. Muchos te dirán que no les vale la pena, que hay foros "cerrados" donde se les permite hablar con más libertad, y perderemos aquí a grandes magos y fantasticas personas :(

¿Soy rebuscada? ... Sorry.

----------


## M.David

bueno, si lo miras así...
que fuese obligatorio registrarse para leer el foro?
al menos habrá gente que no se registre para saber un solo truco por pereza.

----------


## Ming

> bueno, si lo miras así...
> que fuese obligatorio registrarse para leer el foro?
> al menos habrá gente que no se registre para saber un solo truco por pereza.


No, no. Solo intento dar otro posible punto de vista.

Si te da pereza registrarte en un foro abierto como este es que tienes un problema grave, eh. Aunque poniendo lo que quieres en google pues por desgracia tienes muchos puntos de lograr algo :(

Pero los que sepan y los moderadores ya dirán.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Personalmente creo que si vas al CI (Corte Ingles) seccion de libreia encontraras varios libros de Mágia, igual que de física cuantica, pero yo nunca me he comprado uno de esos.

Creo que el profano, igual que los magos, despues de ver un juego (si estubiera bien presentado con atmosfera y todo eso que nos explica AA en sus libros no pasaría) le pica la curiosidad y te pregunta cpomo lo has hecho? si de ahí uno siente la curiosidad de investigar como se hace para hacerlo igual será un futuro mago.

Me gustaria saber cuantos videos vende el Enmascarado a profanos

PD; Que alguien me mande la traducción de las iniciales por MP (mensaje privado) que no he identificado todos los libros; sabeis uno es mayor mi generacion aprendio sin el canuto o sin otros de estos libros que hoy parecen imprescindibles, por tnato no creo que un profano por solo saber como haces tal, o cual se dedique a hacer investigacion

Como todos mis mensajes expreso solo mi opinión personal

Saludos

----------


## Mago Miki

Como iniciador del post no quería entrar en polémica y me gustaría saber la opinión de los Mods o más bien de los Admin si es posible, no obstante yo personalmente me conformaría aunque sólo fuera con que fuera imprescindible registrarse para ver el foro ya que si os fijáis en la mayoría de las ocasiones hay no más de 10 usuarios registrados y casi el doble de visitantes (sin registrar).

Lo que está claro es que si alguien quiere saber como se hace un truco o lo que es esto o lo otro, si no es aquí lo va a ver en cualquier otro lado, hasta ahí de acuerdo, pero a mi me gustaría que al menos en "nuestro" foro no lo encontrara. (Y si todos los foros de magia hicieran lo mismo sería genial) 

Lo que no podemos decir es que como lo puede encontrar en cualquier lado que lo mismo da que lo averig&#252;e aquí. 

Creo que es así de sencillo. 

Y también quiero puntualizar que tanto lo que ha expuesto carras005 como lo que he expuesto yo son meras sugerencias, no hay que tomárselo como algo personal creo yo.

*NOTA: Ahora mismo hay 12 usuarios registrados y 29 visitantes....*

----------


## Coloclom

Veo un problema de comprensión que explico:

Hay coches para moverse por la ciudad, otros para moverse por el campo, y hay coches de carreras. Lo mismo ocurre con los foros de magia, donde nos encontramos foros muy elitistas, otros muy enfocados al ámbitos profesional, otros como este,... Y este es un foro de iniciación, para iniciados, con un área secreta para cumplir con algunos usuarios más avanzados.

El punto de restricción y censura ya no debe ser el de hace años, en el que la gente aprendía con Ciuró. A día de hoy, hay muy pocas cosas que no estén a un click del ratón y tenemos que adaptarnos a ello.

Las normas del foro están estructuradas de la forma que mejor nos ha parecido a todos los que hemos tenido las riendas en nuestras manos con la intención de hacer de él lo mejor posible para todos.

Quizá haya contenidos en el área abierta que rompan la ley del silencio del mago, pero si es así, no se debe señalar al estructuramiento del foro o a sus formas, sino a los usuarios que lo hayan posteado y a los encargados que no hemos sabido corregirlo.

Con las normas que tenemos, se dibuja una línea imaginaria que corta toda posibilidad de revelar nada en abierto a la vez que mantiene la llama del aprendizaje de la magia. Mantener esa línea recta es dificil, pero es la base de este foro, que como he dicho, es un foro de aprendizaje.

En cuanto al destinamiento a un libro, pienso 2 cosas:

1. Que el 90&#37; de los que preguntan donde encontrar tal cosa, no merecen ser conocedores de la respuesta, pues siendo un foro de iniciados, la mayoría aún no tiene nivel para ello, porque si seguimos el camino correcto, ese camino nos lleva a cada técnica. No sé si me he explicado. Yo no doy respuesta a alguien que pregunta por algo que aparece en el CF o en las GEC 1 y 2... Tampoco a quien pregunta dónde aprender el incauto, porque si no lo sabe, es más que probable que no tenga el nivel para ejecutarlo correctamente.

2. Que a quien quiere aprender, debe enseñársele el camino adecuado, para que no pierda el tiempo y acabe convirtiendose en un youtubero.
Antes me negaba a dar cualquier referencia a un profano sobre magia, hoy, le explico que el mundo de la magia es MUY duro, y le paso los 3 juegos automáticos más malos y aburridos, o que menos me gusten y le digo que cuando me los haga correctamente le doy más. Sólamente una persona ha puesto interés.
Pues esa persona, que se está machacando en aprender unos juegos que yo jamás he echo por lo malos que me parecen (para mi sí hay juegos malos y aburridos) me parece muy digna de tener acceso a todo lo que en este área abierta se comenta.

Como último comentario, añadir que todos los usuarios tenéis la posibilidad de reportar (hay un botón para ello) cualquier post o hilo en el que consideréis que se debe omitir o editar algún comentario o información, y el equipo de moderación estuadiará y actuará de inmediato. Como muy pocos son los usuarios que lo hacen, suponemos que el resto están de acuerdo con todo lo que aquí se encuentran.


Así todo, el equipo de moderación reflexionará sobre el tema y se decidirá si se producen cambios o se dejan las cosas como están.

----------


## Ritxi

> Como último comentario, añadir que todos los usuarios tenéis la posibilidad de *reportar* (hay un botón para ello)


Es este simbolo que esta encima de tu mensaje a la derecha!!

----------


## Némesis

Está claro que el tema de hasta dónde comentar juegos y hasta dónde recomendar buenos libros no es un debate nuevo. Es más, seguirá habiéndolo. Y puede que sea bueno.

En ningún sitio como los libros de magia se "destripan" tantos secretos. Me explico.

Veamos... Si entra un usuario totalmente nuevo, su mensaje uno es "Hola" y su mensaje dos es "Dónde puedo encontrar el libro que me explique el del pañuelo que desaparece del puño", lo más probable es que los usuarios del foro demos largas. Si no me creeis, ¡hemeroteca! (o ¡buscador! en este caso) y vereis que ha pasado muchas veces.

Los libros estan ahí. Se publican. Se venden. Se compran. Y a veces, hasta se leen.

Si alguien se toma la molestia de preguntar por ellos, los encontrará. Si teclea en Guguel "libros de magia" le saldrá más de lo que nosotros le podamos ofrecer. Y si no le interesan los olvidará en cajón, o sencillamente pasará por alto de qué juego hablamos.

En el área abierta, estoy convencido de que no exagero si digo "¡nunca!" se ha hablado de ningún juego en absoluto deducible, a menos que se posean ya unas bases (¡a veces amplias!) de conocimiento mágico.

Por otro lado, no está de más señalar que a veces se nombran aparatejos, técnicas y accesorios que no conozco y, sin embargo no hago preguntas. Hace años que sé que no es la manera. Si alguien ve un libro de magia en "la raja británica" y lo compra, lo leerá. Lo aburrirá si no lo entiende, o correrá a destrozar los juegos si no los aburre (con lo cual no tendrá éxito y se frustrará). O, si no es de su nivel, lo guardará en la librería y cuando adquiera más conocimientos ya lo recuperará (me ha pasado cien veces). También cabe la hipótesis de que lo aproveche, ahora que lo pienso...

Resumiendo: Ya somos restrictivos. El que desea aprender aprende, y el que no, el tiempo le pone en su sitio.
¿Para qué vamos a hablar en código morse? Sería ser más papistas que el papa.

----------


## oskiper

Bueno, creo que Nemesis ha resumido mucho de lo que iba a decir... Los 2400 mensajes en su haber no son en vano  :Wink1: 

Estimado Miki, voy a aprovechar este hilo y contestar un par de preguntas que van por el mismo lado.

La postura de quien abre un foro es totalmente distinta a la de un usuario, y eso es muy bueno!

Mariano, el creador del foro, es un loco sin remedio (eso lo sabemos todos los que lo conocemos) un perdido por la magia que siempre disfrutó el poder sentarse a charlar sobre magia y es por eso que bastante antes incluso de abrir su tienda abrió este foro con el objetivo de compartir charlas mágicas, aprender, dar una mano a quien necesite... Pero sobre todo para popularizar un poco más la magia, claro, no sé si Mariano sabía que el foro se iba a convertir en un monstruo de 20.000 usuarios y con más de 5.000 visitas diarias.

Muchas veces hemos debatido sobre la idea de hacer del foro un lugar con un poco más de privacidad para permitir un poco más de libertad en este espacio y no fue hasta hablarlo con Mariano que entendí todo, haré mi humilde intento de explicarlo.

Con Mariano tenemos una idea y es la de hacer llegar la magia a todos lados, no hablo de las técnicas ni de los secretos, hablo de magia, hacer que muchos que ignoran la magia o han visto muy pocas cosas, lo poco que muestra la televisión, es para ellos que queremos hacerles llegar la magia, atraerlos, incentivarlos si quieren aprender correctamente eliminando los cazatrucos y haciéndoles ver que realmente hay magos grandiosos en todo el mundo.

Es por eso que creamos el Blog también... La otra idea es la de tener un ambiente donde los magos de diferentes niveles podamos compartir y crecer juntos como magos teniendo en cuenta que hasta el más profesional y depurado de los magos puede aprender una que otra cosilla de un iniciado. Para eso es que estamos fomentando el área secreta, un área muy resguardada donde se puede hablar de técnicas sin problemas y donde tenemos el aporte de grandes magos que nos orgullece que sean parte.

Realmente creo que la comunidad mágica ha pecado con un hermetismo elitista que no nos ha llevado a ningún lado (esperen, no se exalten, sigan leyendo). Defiendo totalmente el hecho que los secretos de la magia deben permanecer así... Secretas. Pero no hay que confundir las otras cosas, hay que hablar de magia, de magos, de maravillas, hay todo un abanico que pueden ser públicas, no hace falta ocultar a la vista de los demás un buen video de magia, una discusión sobre teoría de la presentación, sobre mazos de naipes, etc.

Con eso no solamente estamos ocultando cosas que nos resultan contraproducentes (sin difusión nadie se entera de nada) sino que lo único que produce es justamente promover la necesidad de desvelar el secreto y desinterés por la falta de comunidades y organismos que fomenten la magia. Los que aprendieron magia en la era pre internet saben de lo que hablo, es muy difícil vivir en un pueblo aislado y querer aprender magia, es más, al menos que haya algún mago cerca, no tendrás chances.. Ahora es diferente, son dedicación y tacto puedes ser muy buen mago con toda la información que hay disponible... ESO ES BUENO! lo malo es que sea algo desarticulado y de libre acceso. Todo tiene que tener una coherencia y claro que hay que concientizar al aprendiz de la importancia del secreto.

Lo que hemos logrado todos con el foro y el blog es algo único... Respetando el secreto hemos logrado que una persona que viva en cualqueir lugar del mundo pueda saber qué es la magia, disfrutar muchísimo de ella, aprender y poder tener acceso a qué libros, DVDs y material debe conseguir para ser un buen mago.

Nuestra idea es la de tener una  comunidad abarcativa de profanos, aprendices y magos que puedan retroalimentarse y vivir en armonía, eso es simple como concepto pero difícil de llevar a la práctica, pero nada imposible!

En esa cruzada por popularizar la magia es que necesitamos de un ambiente público que indexe en los buscadores. Queremos que quienes busquen algo relacionado con la magia terminen aquí o en el blog, ambos lugares cuidados por magos y sostenido por magos. Es por eso que es necesario tener areas abiertas al público y es por eso que personas que no están registradas en el foro pueden leer hilos (si bien no pueden escribir).

Entiendo que para muchos magos, la zona pública les ha quedado corta, es por eso que tenemos una zona secreta con muchísima información para todos los que cumplan los requisitos para entrar.

----------


## oskiper

> Como iniciador del post no quería entrar en polémica y me gustaría saber la opinión de los Mods o más bien de los Admin si es posible, no obstante yo personalmente me conformaría aunque sólo fuera con que fuera imprescindible registrarse para ver el foro ya que si os fijáis en la mayoría de las ocasiones hay no más de 10 usuarios registrados y casi el doble de visitantes (sin registrar).
> 
> Lo que está claro es que si alguien quiere saber como se hace un truco o lo que es esto o lo otro, si no es aquí lo va a ver en cualquier otro lado, hasta ahí de acuerdo, pero a mi me gustaría que al menos en "nuestro" foro no lo encontrara. (Y si todos los foros de magia hicieran lo mismo sería genial) 
> 
> Lo que no podemos decir es que como lo puede encontrar en cualquier lado que lo mismo da que lo averigüe aquí. 
> 
> Creo que es así de sencillo. 
> 
> Y también quiero puntualizar que tanto lo que ha expuesto carras005 como lo que he expuesto yo son meras sugerencias, no hay que tomárselo como algo personal creo yo.
> ...



Hay una cosa que no entiendo... Dices 


> Lo que está claro es que si alguien quiere saber como se hace un truco o lo que es esto o lo otro, si no es aquí lo va a ver en cualquier otro lado, hasta ahí de acuerdo, pero a mi me gustaría que al menos en "nuestro" foro no lo encontrara. (Y si todos los foros de magia hicieran lo mismo sería genial) 
> 
> Lo que no podemos decir es que como lo puede encontrar en cualquier lado que lo mismo da que lo averigüe aquí.


Pero dónde enseñamos algo?

----------


## Mago Miki

> Hay una cosa que no entiendo... Dices 
> 
> Pero dónde enseñamos algo?


Se enseña muchas veces en las respuestas que se dan ante preguntas de gente que muchas veces da la impresión que lo que quieren aprender es como se hace tal truco para satisfacer ese ansia de saberlo todo y desvelar el truco, o esa es la impresión que me da...

Por otro lado creo que tanto tú post (oskiper) como el de Némesis deja bien claro el espíritu del foro y el porqué actualmente siendo visitante se puede acceder y él porque es así, personalmente no lo entendía, quizás porque aún no conocía la motivación del foro al actuar así o mejor dicho al ser creado así, con la idea de trasmitir la magia a todo el mundo que quiera aprender. Paradójicamente así tuve yo la suerte de conoceros. 

A mí personalmente me habéis más que contestado y no se sí merecía tanta explicación pero no sabes cuanto os lo agradezco porque creo que queda el tema más que claro e independientemente de que yo piense que pudiera ser más privado aún el foro, entiendo totalmente vuestra posición y lo que es más importante la respeto y acepto tal cual es, por eso mi post siempre fue una sugerencia sin más o una reflexión si se quiere ver así. 

De nuevo muchas gracias por las explicaciones y a todos los que han participado dando su opinión. 

Por mi parte doy el tema más que respondido.

Un saludo,

----------


## oskiper

Para nada Miki, gracias a tí porque me das la oportunidad que se aclare esta duda ya que no eres el único que la tiene y muchas veces ésto se ha malinterpretado desafortunadamente.

Personalmente creo que, como persona que vive trabajando de internet, lo que te puedo decir es que la mayoría que busca cosas, dado la inmediatez y la necesidad de leer lo menos posible y obtener todo que busco... Para el que busca develar un efecto mágico este for es DEFINITIVAMENTE un mal lugar para acudir... 

Es muchísimo más simple entrar a Youtube y buscar "Truco de magia fácil" o, mejor aún, usar cualquiera de esos programas p2p... Este sitio sirve para otra cosa y es por eso que notas que los cazatrucos, los pocos que tienen la paciencia de llegar a registrarse para preguntar que le revelen algo claudican ante las respuestas desalentadoras del resto de los usuarios o peor aún, la gran mayoría claudican mucho antes porque usan el buscador y se dan cuenta que hay que leer demasiado para terminar con la conclusión que lo que tienen que hacer es comprar un libro, o bajarlo de internet, (si lees este foro una cosa es lo que te queda claro, para aprender hay que estudiar, la magia es un arte, es ciencia y algo que toma tiempo y dedicación)... Lo cual implica leer, con lo que eso trae aparejado (tiempo, paciencia, aprender magia...) es demasiado problemático para ellos! y lo entiendo! si tienes un mensaje de error en tu ordenador ¿vas a bajar un libro y aprender programación o buscar en Google y que te den paso a paso cómo se soluciona o un programa que lo haga por tí?

Magia Potagia y el Blog te ofrecen la manera más difícil, pero consideramos que la mejor.

----------

